# Getting wisdom teeth removed



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm probably gonna get mine removed this summer. How did the surgery go and what drugs did they give you? I'm kind of looking forward to the drugs part lol.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i had my two wisdom teeth removed years ago. they just numbed it up, did an incision and yanked them out. gave me some 800mg motrin. painless and quick procedure. the only thing that hurt was the sting of the needle going in the gums.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Surgery went well for me. They put me under, then gave me codeine with stupid tylenol afterwards. I hate tylenol, but the codeine part was kind of awesome.

They also gave me like a 24-hour mouth-numbing thing which was really weird but also hilarious. My sisters came home and saw me lying on the couch and drooling blood, and they literally fell down laughing.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I got a local lidocaine anesthetic for the procedure and then some pain pills afterward that I didn't use (don't remember what kind, doubt they were narcotics though).


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

My brother had all four removed at once since they were all impacted, he needed to be on pretty strong medication for the pain. He was in bed for a few days.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

SilentLoner said:


> My brother had all four removed at once since they were all impacted, he needed to be on pretty strong medication for the pain. He was in bed for a few days.


This is more likely. It was the worse pain I've been in for 3 days.

If you have the good insurance, they might cover anesthesia, mine didn't. :no


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

All four of mine were impacted and I chose to be put under. Being awake during that probably wouldn't have been very pleasant. 
I don't remember much..just that someone was helping me walk down a hallway and into my mom's car afterwards. I kept laughing and asking "how did I get here?" lol 
My gums bled a lot after the surgery and I had to keep putting gauze on them. I was prescribed some pretty strong pain pills that made me sleepy(don't remember what they were) I fell asleep without taking them the next night and woke up with severe jaw/head pain. I didn't eat anything solid for almost a week.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm having 3 wisdom teeth (2 impacted), one baby tooth, and one unerupted tooth under my palette removed (along with a bone graft!) on Thursday. I'll be under general anesthesia.

I received my prescription in advance as the surgeon doesnt want me leaving the house for a few days after the surgery. I was prescribed penicillin, hydrocodone 5/500, and 600mg ibuprofen.

I'll report back on how much it sucked


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I had all of mine removed when I was 16. The surgery it self was painless they put me to sleep, but I would of swore I woke up in the middle of it and was knocked back out. The pain after was mostly soreness, and I was given codine. It wasn't as bad as I expected.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I was put under when I had 4 bony impacted wisdom teeth removed. I woke up and was driven home and my face was like a balloon it was so swollen. I passed out when I got home and ended up in the ER, most likely because I was still reacting to the anesthesia.

I came home again and was swallowing so much blood that I puked from it. I didn't get any sleep the first night. After that I stayed in bed for a week straight, only getting up to eat. Eating anything took FOREVER. I remember tearing off tiny itty bitty pieces of bread and just putting it in my mouth and swallowing. I couldn't chew, nor did I want to.

Finally after a week, life started to get back to normal. The experience was quite hellish though. My brother had 2 removed on the same day as me and he was fine after a day or two, so it varies from person to person.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I had all four of mine removed. The top ones were fine, but I was going to get braces so the Orthodontist wanted the top ones out too. The bottom ones they had to break into pieces to get them out. They numbed me up good and gave me laughing gas. They could of taken my heart out and set it on my chest and I couldn't cared less. I wish I could get a script for that stuff. It would really knock my anxiety out. After the drugs wore off when the hell started. I couldn't lay my head down on a pillow because it would hurt. I just slept in the recliner in the LR for a week. They prescribed Tylenol with codeine which helped a lot with the pain. The only thing I didn't like it made me nauseous every time I got up to go to the bathroom. As long as I sat still I was fine. I only took the Tylenol the first night. I my face ended up blowing up like a blow fish. I had to make sure I kept the holes were the bottom teeth were cleaned of food particles.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I opted for local painkillers so I didn't get knocked out. It was almost painless for me. I didn't even need painkillers afterwards. There was some blood and a little swelling but not much.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I had them all removed under general anaesthetic 13 years ago. After surgery, they occasionally gave me pain-killing injections in the backside. I felt no pain. My mouth bled a lot so I had 2 absorbent cigars hanging out each side of my mouth all day; this prevents you swallowing blood. I was also given a steroid injection.

I got sent home the following day. I never experienced pain and don't even remember taking painkillers. All I remember taking is an antibiotic. The worst part of recovery was a week of coming over faint and nauseous and having to rest a lot. My face was slightly swollen and bruised for a few days. The first time I had teeth removed, my cheeks ballooned, which my brothers teased me about.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

odd_one_out said:


> I had them all removed under general anaesthetic 13 years ago. After surgery, they occasionally gave me pain-killing injections in the backside. I felt no pain. My mouth bled a lot so I had 2 absorbent cigars hanging out each side of my mouth all day; this prevents you swallowing blood. I was also given a steroid injection.
> 
> I got sent home the following day. I never experienced pain and don't even remember taking painkillers. All I remember taking is an antibiotic. The worst part of recovery was a week of coming over faint and nauseous and having to rest a lot. My face was slightly swollen and bruised for a few days. The first time I had teeth removed, my cheeks ballooned, which my brothers teased me about.


Wow you stayed overnight, but you got that Socialized medicine there. Over here they do the work then have someone pull the car up in the alley behind the building and throw you in the car and tell you to go home to bleed. :lol


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

^ yes, it was in an NHS hospital. I got to stay the night before the operation too!


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I woke up during mine but passed out again shortly after. I was fine until day 2-3 or so when I got some bad pain and some bad smell coming from my mouth.... it got infected and I had to get some medicine for that. I missed a week of work. I also had two massive bruises on my cheeks. 

This doesn't happen to everyone but I seem to get all of the fun when it comes to dental work.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

SilentLoner said:


> My brother had all four removed at once since they were all impacted, he needed to be on pretty strong medication for the pain. He was in bed for a few days.


Whats the difference between impacted and non impacted? I thought all wisdom teeth which needed removal were impacted:stu


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> Whats the difference between impacted and non impacted? I thought all wisdom teeth which needed removal were impacted:stu


A lot of people get their wisdom teeth removed even when they don't need to. I still have both of mine (Only have the bottom 2) and things are fine. I will only get them removed if they're causing extreme pain. Otherwise I won't risk the permanent nerve damage haha..

Although the one on the lower left side is shifting my teeth and making them very slightly crooked....i'll wait to see what happens. I WOULD have gotten them out in the military for free but I was way too scared and anxious. My anxiety ruins everything.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I had mine removed when I was around 17. They had all popped out, but then one started to kill me. So they all got pulled. I was put under, but it all went rather quickly. Maybe 20 minutes. When I came to and it was time to go, there were no wheelchairs to be found. My aunt had some choice words for the staff, and then I was guided/carried to the car. Good times! :lol

I honestly had no pain afterward. Everyone was totally amazed. I had these four gaping holes in my mouth, but I was eating pizza, crust and all, that very night.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

O i need to get mine removed, i can feel one of them pushing the rest of teeth. Not Good!!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

sda0 said:


> I'll report back on how much it sucked


Yup, it sucks.

The surgery itself went great. Went with an IV drip that supplied antibiotics, a relaxant, and a light sleeping agent. Hooked up to a bunch of monitors (airway, blood pressure, pulse, heart, breathing) and was out in a few minutes. I didnt realize how much Id slept; it felt like id close my eyes and relax for a sec then open then....i thought i was awake the whole time and was wondering why it only seemed to take 10 minutes. Asked the nurse, she said I was under for an hour and a half 

The numbness was present my whole drive home and for an hour or so after; when it wore off the fun started. I took a sip of water and was greeted with pain that almost brought me to tears. I had to kind of angle the water down my tongue in a drip so it didnt hit the teeth/wounds. Took a Vicodin and about 30 minutes later i was feeling awesome.

Advice: Soft Foods. Vicodin. Rest. If you have the option? Take the sleep!! Its so much better than sitting there having your head yanked around.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

My dentist was nice enough to give me demerol.


I love Love Loved it.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

i had all 4 of my bicuspids and my 4 wisdoms removed at once and i chose to be put on laughing gas because i dont like the idea of being put under. my face got really swollen and the third day for some reason seemed to be the worst pain wise. swolling started to go down after a week. i had to have it done before my braces because i had too many teeth for the size of my mouth.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sda0 said:


> Yup, it sucks.
> 
> The surgery itself went great. Went with an IV drip that supplied antibiotics, a relaxant, and a light sleeping agent. Hooked up to a bunch of monitors (airway, blood pressure, pulse, heart, breathing) and was out in a few minutes. I didnt realize how much Id slept; it felt like id close my eyes and relax for a sec then open then....i thought i was awake the whole time and was wondering why it only seemed to take 10 minutes. Asked the nurse, she said I was under for an hour and a half
> 
> ...


You DROVE home?

I just remember the IV, being asked about college, and then the surgery was over. I couldn't see straight for half a day. My father drove me home. I ate Wendy's frosties and had an ice pack on my mouth with dissolvable stitches. The pain was gone within three days - I only took one or two pills.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

My friend recently got hers done a while ago, she wouldn't let me see her because her face was extremely swollen and looked awful! A week later she was her old self.
Good luck to you


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

VanDamMan said:


> My dentist was nice enough to give me demerol.
> 
> I love Love Loved it.


They really whip out the big stuff. I was given Valium, but I never took it. It was supposed to be for the day of the surgery. Other than the film I was shown that told me a side effect of the surgery was DEATH, I was fine :lol.


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

I actually had FIVE wisdom teeth and I had them all removed at the same time a few months ago. They put me under and gave me vicodin for the pain. Wasn't too bad an experience but damn the blood. I think I bled more than what's considered normal. That was the only annoying part. It took over a week for the blood to finally completely go away.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> Whats the difference between impacted and non impacted? I thought all wisdom teeth which needed removal were impacted:stu


Impacted means the tooth is inside the gum and hasn't or will never erupt.

I had all four of my wisdom teeth taken out. One per week, so it took a month. The lower two had come out half-way but the gum around it kept getting infected and swollen and I had trouble flossing around them. The upper two had come out fully but were riddled with cavities because I couldn't brush at that angle well. So I told the dentist to yank them all out.

I was petrified before the first one was removed. Especially when I saw all the different kinds of pliers next to me..... This was in Japan and they don't believe in babying patients. They only numbed the gums. In fact, when I had my fillings replaced they gave me no pain killer whatsoever. The dentist was pretty good. With about 3 yanks the tooth was out. There was no pain or swelling afterwards. Just as everyone mentioned the bleeding went on for several hours.


----------



## bluebear (Dec 7, 2009)

Best of luck with it!
I was put under when I had mine out 
I remember waking up and being convinced that they had not taken out my teeth at all!! I was acting a bit weird for a few hours after it haha
You should be fine


----------



## Taylor12345 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re:*

I had two wisdom teeth taken out a few months ago. I was really nervous but it wasn't anything at all. They gave me something to put me out. I remember the dentist hooking up the IV. He asked how I felt and I replied a little light headed. The next thing I knew it was over and they were cleaning up. I was a little groggy for a while when I got home but other then that the recovery was nothing. I had little or no pain and felt fine the next day.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Actually, I had a good time getting my four wisdom teeth removed this summer. Somehow I got over my fear of needles this year, and all I remembered was talking, and the next I knew, they were waking me up. I was laughing hysterically for a good 25 minutes after that. I ended up being allergic to the antibiotic, but I enjoyed the oxycodone!


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I've had a few extractions and they were all horrible. Local anaesthetic is awful, when it feels like your lip's been replaced with cotton wool and you can taste the blood but can't feel where it's coming from it's rubbish! And brushing your teeth for the next week is hell, too, especially when you forget abuot it, brush the gum hard and it starts bleeding. Oh god I hope I never have to have any wisdoms taken out.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

Getting my wisdom teeth removed ranks #1 on the worst experience of my life.
Incoming wall of text.

I didn't get sedated. If you can, get sedated. I was close to puking multiple times after smelling my own flesh and teeth BURNING. After the drilling, I could swear the doc put a crowbar in my mouth and had to really yank on it. That wasn't even the worst part.

After the procedure was finished, I was in pain, slightly disorientated and the nice nurse gave me two advil and said swallow these. My mouth was completely numb at the time. So I through the advil as far back as I could and swallow something. It wasn't the advil. I had swallowed the two cotton gauze which proceded to get stuck in my esophagus. I'd had previous history of food getting stuck in my throat but it was never a serious matter it would work it self free after a couple of minutes. So I assumed it wasn't a big deal.

So I head home, with my T3's, advil and a week off work. I sat in my bed and waited for the gauze to pass so I could take my T3s... 6 HOURS later, I'm still waiting for the gauze to pass, its so uncomfortable that I can't sleep. The local anesthetic was wearing off and I wasn't able to have any anti inflamatories (Advil) so my face had swollen to the size of a beach ball and it hurt like hell. 

Then starts the trip to the hospital. Thank god I didn't have to sit in the waiting room, I would've been the focus of every person in the room. I was immediately brought behind the admit desk but I didnt get a bed for 30 minutes which still isn't bad at all (I love canadian medical care!). So some painkillers and an endoscopy later I am now able to swallow pills, liquids and actually sleep. 

It took me 7 day whole days before the swelling even started to go down. I couldn't eat solid food. My aunt and uncle came from across the country for a summer visit. We went to Banff for an outing (2 hour drive). I still couldn't eat, my face was as wide as my shoulders and I was still feeling some pain. It was embarrasing and so uncomfortable.

It was a horrible experience. The only thing I can take away from it was a diagnosis of a stricture (narrowing of the esaphagus from allergic scarring) which was corrected a few months later.

And heres the kicker. I only had two wisdom teeth removed. I'm probably going to need to get the other two removed in the future.

Hope yours goes well...


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

Hmm, I'm not sure if this is wisdom tooth related but I'll ask here anyway, the area behind my 2 back molars at the top on the right side has become really swollen today (feels a bit like a blister), it still looks the same colour as the rest of my gums though. I'm worried it might be a wisdom tooth erupting but I'm not sure because none of the others have erupted yet. It does ache, and it hurts when I try to chew food, it's been aching for the last few weeks, but it's only just swollen up. I've never had any tooth related problems before, I don't even have any fillings either.

Anyone have any idea what it might be?


----------



## allie j (Nov 11, 2010)

^^ Hmm.. I'm not sure. Do you see a dentist? I got my wisdom teeth out a few years later than I was supposed to, so all four of mine were in, and I didn't feel any pain as they came in.

As far as getting my wisdom teeth out - I was terrified going in, but it was a piece of cake! I had all four removed so I was put under with anesthesia. I remember them putting the needle in my arm, and then I rolled my head over and they told me I was done. After a few minutes I felt completely fine like I could drive home (which I didn't, but I swear I could have!). I didn't want to deal with pain, so I took the vicodin they gave me as much as possible. The only annoying thing was that my gums bled for awhile (almost a whole day), which was kind of icky, but not that bad. I was feeling fine, so I went out to dinner with friends the next day. Never felt any pain 

Honestly, I hate the dentist and this was much, much better than a normal cleaning. I wish they would put me under for regular cleanings :b


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Mine went ok. It was just the after part that sucked. I had all 4 removed.

The blood kept settling in the back of my throat, and I wasn't allowed to spit or really clear it out of my throat. Mmm, blood. Mmm, choking. The Tylenol 3 I hated even more. Gave me bizarre nightmares. God, I hate pills.

I blacked out too when I got home. They said because I was an athlete and that it would be expected. Something to do with blood pressure.

The good news is, I no longer got random headaches after I had them removed. I haven't had a serious headache or a migraine since. If I do get a headache, it may only last a few minutes and it's more like head discomfort than a headache. My migraines used to be so bad, I had to sleep through them and that was the only option.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Mine was hell. Technically the surgery went fine. But my experience was a nightmare because I was afraid of the general anesthetic. After surgery was also hell mainly because the GA made me feel really weird physically. My legs were shaking for days, I couldn't sleep properly. I drooled uncontrollably. Then I had a bad reaction to the antibiotics...


----------



## jennlynne5 (Aug 6, 2010)

My experience was horrible. I had all 4 removed...2 of them were impacted. The dentist didn't give me the option of being put under. He just numbed it...but if I would have known how horrible it was going to be I would have begged to be put under. The top 2 went perfectly fine, just yanked right out. The bottom [impacted] ones didn't go so well. He was digging in my gums, chipping away at the teeth... it took forever & sometimes I could feel the pain. I'm pretty tough when it comes to pain & I stuck it out but man...once I got in the car I burst into tears. It was a traumatic day for me! lol


----------



## Shannon (May 22, 2009)

I had all 4 of mine removed when I was 16. I was put under and woke up so dazed initially and then once I was really starting to wake up thats when the worst pain I've felt started setting in and I was just miserable....my mom even commented about how unusual it was for me to complain about pain as much as I was. I was prescribed Vicodin which became my best friend during the week it took to recover for me...I don't know how I could of taken the pain w/o that...it helped so much. My face was so swollen and bruised...didn't eat anything solid for over a week. Overall it was one of the worst experiences I've ever had....whats interesting about wisdom teeth removal is how different it is to each individual because some people can have horrible experiences like I did while others like my sister made it seem like it was no big deal (she was even eating solid food the same night her's were out!)


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

I remember getting my wisdom teeth removed, I think I was 19. Trying to eat with them was hell, as I kept biting off some of the flesh inside my mouth. When it was over with, my mouth was really numb, or maybe I'm confusing that with getting a cavity (probably both).


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> I was given Valium, but I never took it. It was supposed to be for the day of the surgery.


If they give Valium to "normal" guys like you, what do they give to ultra-mega-chickens like me for whom Valium is like a Tic-Tac minus the minty fresh breath?


----------



## WetPaint (Nov 1, 2010)

I had a wisdom tooth removed last October. The only bad part about it was I think he accidentally injected the numbing stuff into my sinuses because half my face had suddenly felt like it was injected with acid for a good minute. This was made up for when I realized I had a lazy eye thing going on; if I looked to the left my vision was fine, but as I would look to the right, my one eye would just kind of lazily stop midway. 

I played around with that for a bit until he jammed something between my teeth and popped out the offending tooth with a "there it is!" I asked if it was a boy or girl, he told me it was a girl. I asked if I could keep it, he said everyone always asks that, but he's supposed to throw it away. I told him I knew he was lying and really just wanted to use it to clone me.

He wrote a prescription for something that I ended up not needing, because after the numbness died I didn't feel anything anyway. If I didn't see the tooth, I wouldn't have believed he actually pulled anything out. The only things that sucked afterward was the fact that I was drooling stupidly at random, and that if I tried sipping some ice water, the one half of my mouth made it feel very warm while the other side was still cold.

I feel very lucky with my experience, and my anxiety was nice enough to not show up that day. :yes


----------



## panopticon (Nov 14, 2010)

It didn't hurt at all, but I was groggy for quite a while afterward, and I couldn't eat anything solid for a week. Being able to feel the stitches with my tongue was kinda nasty.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

ahh I didn't get mine pulled yet and they hurt like a mother******


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I did research and the possible things that can happen. You can permant nerve damage omg. 
Has anyone expirenced nerve damage after surgery??? 
Do really bleed that much and does it continue bleeding at night?
How long does your face stay swollen because I'm not going to work if I look like a chimpmunky.
I have 4 to remove..idk wheather I want to be put to sleep or not.

This is scaring me.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Eeeeeeeeeee. I'm so scared. I too have to get mine taken out soon - all four have erupted and cause a lot of aches and pain for me. Needles scare the hell out of me though. I really don't like the idea of an IV drip. I'll pass out just thinking about it. But it's the most practical solution as I could get that done right away rather than wait for a dental surgeon.


----------



## dentists (Jan 8, 2011)

*The Best Dentist*

· Brush your teeth twice daily with fluoride toothpaste and clean between your teeth daily with floss or an interdental cleaner.


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)

I got three yanked when I was 14, I went to their office, got an IV, and woke up with three holes in my mouth. The worst part was the one in a half to three weeks afterwords when I had cotton balls in my mouth to absorb blood and had to not tongue the sore spots in my mouth. I choose to believe it built character, perhaps it otherwise did not but since I choose to believe it was a positive experience I guess it did, if that reasoning makes sense .


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird and I have concurred that this is what the surgery does in a nutshell.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Pretty much dude.


----------



## mardy423 (Aug 27, 2008)

I got mine out back in like 2004 i think it was. Mine hadnt fully grown in yet. They had to cut into my gum and jaw to get mine out. I didnt really feel no pian, i was all numbed up. I left with a mouth full of cotton. A few hours went by, and the numbness went away...OMG i was crying from the pain. I was hurting so bad. I had to sleep sitting up because i would bleed during the night, and didnt want to drown in my own blood. I only ate soup and milkshakes for like 5 days straight. My face didnt go down from swelling till like a week after it was done.


----------



## ChubbyFish (Jan 8, 2011)

Oddly i look back fondly at getting mine pulled. I am almost positive i fell out of the chair cause as i was going out i was leaning forward and no one was looking. The lady was going to slap my left arm when they put the needle in my right to distract, well she was late so i got poked then hit. When i came out I kept telling the lady, peggy, that i loved her and introduced her to my parents and professed my love for her. I couldnt feel my face so my tongue was sticking out but i kept talking. When i got home I took 2 vicodines, still drugged up from the iv thingy, and fell asleep, woke up to "the gremlins" on tv, started yelling and explaining the movie to my mom (i've never seen the movie) yelled cause she wasnt understanding, then slept for like 10 hours. Doesnt that sound fun?! the worst part honestly was having to stretch your jaw after healing, the rest is a cake walk.


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

I loved getting them out because of the vicodin they gave me for the pain.................................................

(I threw the pills out as soon as I no longer needed them)


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I was excited to have mine pulled, all four of them were impacted and had been causing me pain for a year or so. I went into the office to consult with the surgeon, he said so when do you want to come in? Like this was an excruciating decision for me to make...I said when's your next opening? :lol So I went like a week later, not knowing at all what I was in for...got laughing gas which I DID NOT LIKE, they had to change the gas to oxygen, because I was starting to feel anxious like something bad was gonna happen. Then got an IV and was put to sleep (First time ever, kind of scary). Woke up with four gaping holes in my mouth. I was groggy. I got Tylenol3 for the inflammation, I only took a few over the course of a week, usually I cut them in half. I kept the holes in my mouth clean and they healed over shortly.

Overall a pretty boring experience. No unicorns or weird hallucinations. The only weird thing that happened was that I passed out sometime after getting up from the operating chair and woke up in the recovery room not knowing how I got there.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

There's a lot of confusion about the anesthesia. In IV sedation you are not unconscious. You think you were because you don't remember what happened. If they really put you out with general anesthesia they would have to put a breathing tube in down your throat. If they do that you should be in a hospital. If they do it outside a hospital they are putting you at great risk. 

Even conscious sedation should be done with a trained anesthesiologist. Check if they have one. I didn't do that when I had mine out. That's because the dentist lied to me. I didn't want anything but a local. He insisted that they sedate me. I finally agreed to get some nitrous oxide ONLY. But after I had had a few breaths of the nitrous his assistant shoved a needle into my arm. I only remember a bloody gauze coming out of my mouth at one point and someone saying "he's coming out of it." Then I remember my sister was there and the dentist and his assistants were gone. They must have given me tons of nitrous because I couldn't stop laughing. It was a really terrible thing to do - drugging me without my permission.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I was fine after I got mine out last October, just tired and for some reason real emotional (I started crying for no particular reason lol). IV made me feel fine - I just closed my eyes and thought about work and before I knew it all four teeth were out. I had to keep asking if they were sure the teeth were gone because it just happened so fast. Literally, too. Only 20 minutes for the procedure. I would recommend intravenous since you'll recover much easier. 

Hrmmm well no straws! But they will tell you all that stuff. Don't go on antibiotics unless you absolutely HAVE TO they are famous for having terrible side effects. On my 2nd dose of Clindamycin I couldn't see straight, experienced confusion, and my stomach had never been so upset with what I'd filled it with. Never. Ever. Again. I then tried Penicillin in a liquid form and within 40 minutes of taking it, my stomach was upset again. I didn't make it through 24 hours of that trying to take it four times a day. While you're not able to eat or sleep well as you're healing, medications that slow down your abilities to do both of those make recovering pure hell. After two failed antibiotic attempts, I went back to the dentist who informed me I had no infection =/. Well geee!

I was only given tylenol 1 and was in a lot of pain. Try not to laugh or smile a whole lot. It pushes against your sockets and as you can probably imagine isn't very pleasant. The only other medication I took was an anti-inflammatory which was also supposed to help with pain. The tylenol and anti-inflammatory gave me no odd side effects.

Most importantly ICE ICE ICE and more ICE (frozen peas work well). The swelling WILL go down rapidly in a few days. When you can, exercise your jaw to help get it moving normally again. Of course only do what you feel comfortable with, but don't keep your mouth shut all day no matter how many people tell you your breath stinks. Blah blah blah and take your meds as directed - I wrote the times I took mine on a sheet of paper to help keep track. When you get tired of apple sauce and triple-mashed cold potatoes, Boost is a great idea.

Edit: old thread is old! dammit.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

mardy423 said:


> They had to cut into my gum and jaw to get mine out. I didnt really feel no pian, i was all numbed up. I left with a mouth full of cotton. A few hours went by, and the numbness went away...OMG i was crying from the pain.


Did they prescribe you anything for the pain? 
I think I was prescribed vicodin. About two hours after I had it done, my jaw hurt so bad. My eyes started tearing up and I wanted to cry. Then I popped some pills and the pain went away almost instantly. Made me feel drowsy, but happy which was nice. I don't think I could stand more than a couple of minutes being in that kind of pain. It was excruciating.


----------



## dentists (Jan 8, 2011)

Growth of wisdom tooth could be attached philosophically to maturity as it appears in people going through their 20's. People are expected to be "mature" in that age so to speak. Makes me wonder if how would be a misaligned wisdom tooth be associated with a person's maturity? hehe..I kid..Just go ahead and brush your teeth regularly and if that wisdom tooth is giving you trouble, see the D in the C..


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

I had mine taken out when I was 13 and had braces. They were worried I'd freak out during the procedure so they gave me a valium drip and numbed me up. I woke up a few times and felt pressure from the drill but that was all.
I was only given motrin for the pain 

I had a root canal done last thursday and same thing, motrin.


----------



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm having my bottom right wisdom tooth removed in April, it's impacted on my back tooth. I'm really scared! I hate injections too and I'm only going on local anathetic.
I'm that scared I'm having numbing cream on my hand, then a sedative injection in my hand, then the anthstetic in my mouth hehe.

The worst part it my top right tooth has started to make its way through in last last few days. grrr!

My brother had his out a few months back, to be honest he was in a bad state. Makes me worry even more.


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

I have to get my wisdom teeth out soon. The dentist told me to do it two years ago when I got an infection from a partially erupted tooth. However, I hate merely going to the dentist for a check up and having surgery was 100x worse so I said screw that and just left them in and took antibiotics for the infection.

Well 2 years later I got an infection again at the same exact spot (tooth still didn't come out fully). So I just gotta man up and go through with it. The dentist said he could do the extraction himself. However, I'm not sure I trust him to do it because it seemed kind of shady. The time before, he had referred me to go to an oral surgeon, and even his secretary said that they don't do wisdom tooth extractions and they refer you out to a specialist. And now suddenly he says that he can do it for me? Scary... Dentist = less wait time and it's cheaper. Don't know how adept he is at doing the extraction. Oral surgeon = more wait time to get an appointment, more expensive, trust him to do a better job. Not sure what to do or if I'm blowing this out of proportion (anxiety ftw?).

So those of you that got/are getting yours taken out could you tell me: did you go to an oral surgeon or did your normal dentist do it?


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Livvle said:


> I'm having my bottom right wisdom tooth removed in April, it's impacted on my back tooth. I'm really scared! I hate injections too and I'm only going on local anathetic.
> I'm that scared I'm having numbing cream on my hand, then a sedative injection in my hand, then the anthstetic in my mouth hehe.
> 
> The worst part it my top right tooth has started to make its way through in last last few days. grrr!
> ...


I've had 2 wisdom teeth taken out and it wasn't that bad. But once when they were drilling a cavity I thought about punching the dentist.


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

LostProphet said:


> So those of you that got/are getting yours taken out could you tell me: did you go to an oral surgeon or did your normal dentist do it?


I had mine out at 13 and I went to an oral surgeon. Since I was young, they thought it would be better to put me on a Valium drip and knock me out. 
Just as I went to an endodontist for my root canal a few weeks ago.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

LostProphet said:


> So those of you that got/are getting yours taken out could you tell me: did you go to an oral surgeon or did your normal dentist do it?


Oral surgeon for sure. Doing it at a dentist seems like a terrible idea


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

VTinOR said:


> I had mine out at 13 and I went to an oral surgeon. Since I was young, they thought it would be better to put me on a Valium drip and knock me out.
> Just as I went to an endodontist for my root canal a few weeks ago.


I've got an appointment in about a month to get mine out at an oral surgeon. I'm wondering whether I will need to be knocked out. I'm feeling extremely apprehensive about it, but we shall see..



max4225 said:


> They took all 4 of mine out at the same time when I was 17. I'm not sure if they really needed to, they weren't bugging me at all. I was awake through the whole thing. The procedure went ok but it took a while for all that to heal up. Sometimes I wonder if I have an extra one back there, it's still senstive on one side of my jaw. I had a root canal in the same area though. The dentist broke a tool bit down in one of the roots and just left it down in there like an alien implant. I had to go to an endodontist about 7 years later and get that fragment removed. It's been about a year since and it's hurting around that area again. Sometimes the pain makes me dizzy. I try to block it out of my mind. I wonder if it would be better to just get that tooth removed.


That sounds horrible that the dentist left a fragment of tool in your gum. Sorry you had to endure that =/ Hope the pain goes away. Have you taken any X-Rays to see if there's anything else in there?



Eliza said:


> Oral surgeon for sure. Doing it at a dentist seems like a terrible idea


Yes I ended up cancelling my Dentist appointment to have it done. I think since 2/3 of my wisdom teeth were fully erupted from the gum line it was just a matter of pulling the two teeth out. But after much nervous contemplation, I decided that I definitely feel more at ease going to an oral surgeon, even though I'm still worried about it.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

I got all removed except one. The last one popped out a few months ago. I should probably go remove it too. I'm not really scared anymore. I used to have a huge dentist phobia for years, then during the time I was taking meds for my depression I went again and I guess, the meds mellowed me out enough to be able to go along with it. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be lol. Plus the dentist there was really nice and non-intimidating. I always get my mouth numbed too, so it's not scary for me.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

If you're having a sedative IV you will be partially knocked out and won't remember **** all. Also, even if you didn't get that and just had only local freezing the most you will feel is a little tug. If you are not getting an IV then maybe ask for some laughing gas as you will have fun in outerspace while they do you're teeth. You will be too happy and glazed over to care if someone cut off your hand lol. Good luck

Edit: I took dentistry at school, that's where my advice came from.


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm not really afraid of the pain per se, it's more that I don't feel comfortable with someone hacking up the inside of my mouth with a bunch of tools, you know what I mean?

The laughing gas sounds fun though haha.

Did you end up becoming a dentist Kathy?


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

^ I know, but once they drug you up you won't even be thinking about it.
Laughing gas is wonderous, had it for a few fillings before on my molars.. I was staring at the dental light like it was a beautiful star or galaxay totally amazed by it.. my thoughts took me to distant places lol it was actually awesome to have a filling bc of the drugs..!! I'd do it again.

No, I didn't become a dentist, I did dental assisting.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Had the two in the left side of my mouth removed last year. They were partly decayed anyhow, they were getting that painful it was impossible for me to eat. I ended up paying almost $200 but the pain was getting unbearable.


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

kathy903 said:


> ^ I know, but once they drug you up you won't even be thinking about it.
> Laughing gas is wonderous, had it for a few fillings before on my molars.. I was staring at the dental light like it was a beautiful star or galaxay totally amazed by it.. my thoughts took me to distant places lol it was actually awesome to have a filling bc of the drugs..!! I'd do it again.
> 
> No, I didn't become a dentist, I did dental assisting.


Your description of the laughing gas makes me _almost_ look forward to the procedure lol.



Colhad75 said:


> Had the two in the left side of my mouth removed last year. They were partly decayed anyhow, they were getting that painful it was impossible for me to eat. I ended up paying almost $200 but the pain was getting unbearable.


I'm going to have to pay at least $200 per tooth... Oral surgeons are pricey, apparently.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

ARGGG! I have like three coming in, maybe a fourth right now. One is 90% out, one 5%, another 1% and the last one isnt even out yet but I can feel it.

The 90% one hurts a little, nothing 4 pills of ibuprofen can't handle! Been to the ER over it one night, I got Vicodin, and boy was I a happy camper! LOL I was so dazed, my first time ever taking something so strong at the dose. I was really dizzy, but it felt good too.

I'm doomed wisdom teeth wise, I have like 1-2 years to go before they are finally out. D:
Luckily for me they are growing in properly, not much pain, and they are healthy.

I think. lol


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

kathy903 said:


> ^ I know, but once they drug you up you won't even be thinking about it.
> Laughing gas is wonderous, had it for a few fillings before on my molars.. I was staring at the dental light like it was a beautiful star or galaxay totally amazed by it.. my thoughts took me to distant places lol it was actually awesome to have a filling bc of the drugs..!! I'd do it again.
> 
> No, I didn't become a dentist, I did dental assisting.


Not fair :lol ! Nothing good happened when I got laughing gas and I hated it lol. Maybe because I've never been intoxicated, so I wasn't comfortable with the feeling the N2O gave me, being out of control/floaty/weird...so they had to turn the gas off. I wasn't nervous anyway, didn't even really need it.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

I have a few growing in, they dont hurt as bad as they used too, but they did before a little. luckily i dont have to go to the dentist just yet until my medical assistance kicks in.
then its time for glasses! ;D


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Lol.

So how it go? You get them out yet?


----------



## Mariee (May 17, 2010)

I have heard people have varied experiences with wisdom teeth removal. Here is mine...

I had my two top wisdom teeth removed by being pulled at my normal dentist. They were all ready in my mouth so there was very little cutting involved. It was simple and the extractions themselves were not painful due to the numbing. However, the worst part about not having stitches is you have deep, deep craters in your mouth which are annoying when it comes to eating and they bleed much longer after the procedure. I ate soft foods and eventually the craters healed themselves. Even now I have some dents in the back where the craters were but they have no impact on what I eat and no one can see them. 

I had the bottom two wisdom teeth surgically removed due to impaction. My oral surgeon used IV sedation, cut them out, and stitched them up. It was easy (especially on my part, I just had to lay there ). I was very nervous going into the surgery and I did not react well to the nitrous gas because it reminded me too much of my panic attack symptoms. However, after I told the nurse I was having a bad reaction they took me off the nitrous. After the surgery I came to sitting in a wheelchair and was taken to my car. My mother drove me home and I slept for a few hours. Stitches are much better than the craters, in my opinion. There is minimal bleeding and you don't have to worry as much about food being stuck up in the holes. I had some soreness. I went back a week later and had my stitches removed and the area all around it cleaned. 

That's pretty much it. Hope this helps perhaps inform and comfort someone else.


----------



## katling (Mar 3, 2011)

Ahh, removal of the wisdom teeth. Our modern rite of passage into adulthood.

I put it off for a good 2-3 years, but I finally got them out, actually it was just about 2 months ago. I requested not to be put under, because first of all it's cheaper, and second of all I don't like the idea of someone screwing around with my body and me not being awake to keep them in check. I only had 3 wisdom teeth, two on top and one on bottom. The top two, I didn't feel a thing... But apparently my bottom tooth had three roots (normally there's only two) that didn't show up on the x-ray, so my doctor just kept pulling and pulling at it lol. Overall it wasn't too bad. They gave me Percocet but I didn't even need to take it, there was only a little pain and a bit of swelling. Nothing a little ibuprofen couldn't fix!

The important thing is to think positively, it's inevitable that you will be hungry and in pain for a few days, but just remember that you'll come out of it with your own awesome wisdom teeth story to tell!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

The extraction of my wisdom teeth (one was compounded, bleh) wasn't nearly as bad as I had thought it was going to be. They gave me an IV drip of whatever it was that knocked me out, and it worked FAST. The next thing I knew, I was awake with a mouthful of cotton. I was still feeling the effects of the knock-out stuff, and it was like I was totally divorced from my body and could watch everything that was going on as a separate person. I tried to just walk out to the car, but they stuck me in a wheelchair and threw me out the door.

They didn't stitch me up, so I had these four gaping holes in my mouth. Very strange, but the bone grew and they quickly closed over. All in all, not so bad. Just had to watch what I ate for a week or so.


----------



## NikNak31 (Feb 25, 2011)

I've had two of them pulled out at the dentist...I dont wanna scare you further but the first one getting pulled was like being strapped in to some WW2 gestapo torture chair and the the lady dentist trying to get some leverage by putting her foot on the chair I was laying on and pulling as hard as she could. She looked shocked at the size of the tooth that was removed, she tried not to show me but I got a glimpse..OMG, enough said. Insane pain for 2 weeks due to the bruising.

Tooth #2 was a breeze about a CM long and was in and out within 10 mins. No bruising or anything.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Wonder what they did for wisdom teeth 200 years ago :stu. I never had mine removed. They did push the teeth next to the incisors forward a little which sucks. I've never had pain though.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

I had two of them removed, it was one of the most painful procedures I've ever had and the healing process takes ages. I will still have to remove the 2 remaining wisdom teeth one day


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

My appointment is on Tuesday finally AHHHHH.

I'm getting IV sedation though :boogie

But I'm still freaking out.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm getting mine removed when my braces come off. I just hope they don't shift my teeth so I'll have to get the braces back on:|


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I just had one of mine removed.It started aching like hell and I had a bad inflammation that had been coming and going,but not as bad as that.

Ugh,I'm kind of scared to go to the dentist and it's really expensive too so I reluctantly went.
It went a lot better than I thought and the dentist was able to pull it out so luckily no operation.It didn't really hurt as much afterwords,it was more a discomfort when chewing and stuff for a couple of days.

I guess I was lucky because I've heard of people that was hurting for weeks afterwords.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I had my two lowers out a few years ago and still have residual numbness due to the damage to the nerves... mostly it's annoying when the lower left side of my jaw, lip and comes go numb... it comes and goes but mostly is always there a bit... it's like a permanent novacaine feeling to varying degrees.


----------



## someguy8 (Sep 10, 2010)

I was put to sleep for mine. And when i woke up i was messed up for the next hour or two(in a fun way) from the drugs. No pain at all. Plus i got to be on vicodin for awhile after. I wish i could get these teeth pulled again.


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

someguy8 said:


> I was put to sleep for mine. And when i woke up i was messed up for the next hour or two(in a fun way) from the drugs. No pain at all. Plus i got to be on vicodin for awhile after. I wish i could get these teeth pulled again.


:teeth


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

My two lower wisdom teeth were impacted and I was going to pay to have them taken out in day surgery but decided it was too expensive, but in the end it wasn't as bad as I thought only slightly worse than an ordinary extraction because of the stitches. I think people worry too much.


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

I got all four of mine removed a few years back, it's really not that bad.


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

Got mine out today. It went better than expected!

Now I just got to eat mushy food which is a PITA.


----------



## PaFfanatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Got all 4 of mine cut out yesterday. I have _enormous_ chipmunk cheeks and I feel sick from all the Vicodin, but I'm trying to stay positive, because I think it'll be sooo worth it once I fully recover!


----------



## shortnsilent (May 30, 2011)

i only got my bottom 2 removed because they were impacted and i was practically biting the back of my mouth. all i got was anesthesia and medication afterwards. i personally didnt have too much pain. it was just annoying sitting there for nearly 5 hours biting on a gauze and waiting for the bleeding to stop!


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

One of mine has started to show, I really hope I don't have to get it removed.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I think i might have to get my bottom ones removed, either impacted or they're very slowly coming in. ugh i hate going to the dentist though.


----------



## olliecat (Jun 13, 2011)

I had my bottom wisdom tooth removed 8 days ago. Removal was painless but two day later I started to get some pain. Eventually even the volteron could not mask it.
i went back to the dentist after a week and found that i had an infection due to food particles lodged in the socket. Anti biotics cleared it up in a few days but i am a bit annoyed that I had to learn about oral hygiene methods to be used after tooth extraction from this forum and not my dentist!! Thanks for all the advise.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I got all 4 extracted when I was 18. I was unconscious when they did this, so there wasn't pain. It was when I woke up with a mouth full of blood & gauze and so doped up on drugs that wasn't so great. I could hardly walk! I haunted the place like a zombie in a Thriller video. The 3 days that followed were worse when I developed bruising on my cheeks that I had to treat and I made the mistake of taking my meds on an empty stomach, which resulted in me vomiting up a storm. Within a week I was fine.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Perkins said:


> I got all 4 extracted when I was 18. I was unconscious when they did this, so there wasn't pain. It was when I woke up with a mouth full of blood & gauze and so doped up on drugs that wasn't so great. I could hardly walk! I haunted the place like a zombie in a Thriller video. The 3 days that followed were worse when I developed bruising on my cheeks that I had to treat and I made the mistake of taking my meds on an empty stomach, which resulted in me vomiting up a storm. Within a week I was fine.


x2

I had a few epic wipe outs while on the meds.


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Ask to have them give you the gas and enjoy the painkillers. Not to sound like a druggy lmao. Pretty sure they put me on Vicodin but I don't remember. Don't smoke pot or cigarettes or anything though or you'll get dry sockets.


----------



## OpiodArmor (Jun 15, 2011)

I got my first taste of Opiates when I got mine removed 

Doc messed up pretty bad so he wrote me 20 7.5 vicodins; things have never been some same since lol.


----------



## imaginarymonsters (Jun 16, 2011)

I lived off of microwavable mashed potatoes for like a week after getting my wisdom teeth out. I hated having all that stuff in my mouth, it creeped me out and was so uncomfortable. Honestly it was one of the most miserable experiences of my life. I went and saw the comedian David Cross the day I got all the dressings taken out and when I laughed my mouth hurt and I sounded so weird.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I had all four removed at 17 - 2 bony impactions, 2 soft tissue impactions. The entire procedure took about 15 minutes. I requested only to have novocaine and a bit of nitrous oxide to calm me down in case I got too anxious. I felt a lot more comfortable being awake, because the surgeon could tell me what was going on during the operation. Do not be nervous if you shake after getting novocaine; it's just the epinephrine and it's totally normal. They gave me 10 shots and I was shaking for a full minute waiting for the numbness to kick in, haha! There was quite a bit of pressure on my mouth at some points, but I didn't feel a thing and was relaxed the entire time. Healing time took about 2 weeks; they put me on Percocet for the first week which left me a bit drowsy, but completely pain-free. I highly recommend putting ice packs on your cheeks at all times for the first few days to reduce swelling. I couldn't eat solid foods during that time, and it took me about 2 more weeks to feel comfortable eating crunchy foods. Mashed potatoes, yogurt, applesauce and ice cream will be your best friends!


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

Not sure if I have posted about this before, but I recently had wisdom teeth removed, at 22. They used a new method for their srugery, laser cutting, no blade used. It was great for me, like no pain. I had spoken to others that had had traditional knife surgery, and had had some pain, but I didn't expect none, I was amazed. my teeth had all come up virtually fully though, so that probably helped too.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

i only got my bottom left one removed I have to get the rest out when i have my health insurance back. Cant wait I'm kinda excited


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm going on 38 and still have all mine. I've had a few problems with them here and there (biting my cheek when they started coming in, etc) but really not anything serious. I'm sure that'll change someday if I live long enough but frankly, I think dentists just try to scare you so you'll have it done and they'll make money.

If you have insurance and can have it done free, why not? If not, I'm proof that it won't kill you to wait until they start giving you trouble.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Well, I just got back from the dentist, they want to remove mine. I hope I can get it done soon, I hate waiting for stuff like this because it slowly becomes all I think about.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

^ :rub

it was only painful when they stuck a needle into my gums, but the rest of the process was painless... until you get home and the numbness wears off and you can't eat anything besides baby food.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

skygazer said:


> ^ :rub
> 
> it was only painful when they stuck a needle into my gums, but the rest of the process was painless... until you get home and the numbness wears off and you can't eat anything besides baby food.


:hug :squeeze
been there, three times in fact not all at once but the needle going in stung but even when the Novocain kicks in its a weird feeling and afterward make sure you have a decent pain killer and muscle relaxant on hand

its a shame over in new zealand that dentists do not use general anesthetic for procedures unless they are done via hospital and are considered "operations"
most tooth extractions are just local anesthetic thats not very good.

The pain after the extraction can last up to a month.
the bleeding and inability to eat normal food is horrible too but nothing is as bad as being up at night in serious pain all over your face
glad its over


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Ugh my dentist last week told me that mine are impacted and I'm going to have to get them taken out. The idea of being medicated and not able to eat solid food for days scares me sh!tless. I wish they would grow in straight so I wouldn't have to get them removed. Fck it.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Having mine done today, just took the Valium they gave me to take berforehand. We'll see how it goes...

EDIT: Wow, coming down off of the anesthesia was the most out of it I have ever felt in my life. I don't remember the car ride home, I hardly remember getting out of the surgery at all. The painkillers seem to work to a degree, but now that the numbness has worn of it's definitely sore. It's not a ton of pain, but it does hurt. 

Jello is my new best friend.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I got mine removed a couple years ago after I got my braces off. The surgery went fine - this cold stuff got injected into my arm, I went to sleep, and it felt like the surgery was very quick because it seemed like I woke up a mere 5 minutes later. I had a bad reaction to something though (anesthesia or the Tylenol 3 I got for pain relief) since I became a big ball of itch for a month. I would break out into hives!


----------



## fade2black (Sep 7, 2009)

I had one of my bottom wisdom teeth taken out mid-2010. I have to admit I was scared as I'm not really fond of the dentist to begin with. My mom sat in the room with me to keep me calm (I had a bad experience as a child while at the dentist) because of my SA and the fact that I was terrified to begin with. I did it though and I was pleased with myself and by how nice the guy was. He stuck me with a needle (I don't care for needles either!) but once the novocaine started kicking it I just relaxed and let him get in there and get the job done. It really didn't take him too long to pull it out which was surprising. I felt a little pressure from the pulling, but all in all it wasn't that bad.

When I got home and the novocaine began to wear off it hurt a lot. But fortunately he prescribed Tylenol with codeine and I slept through most of the pain throughout the healing process. Not something I'd ever want to do again, but I got through it and I feel a lot better about being in that situation. Plus I somewhat overcame my dentist fear.


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp (Aug 13, 2012)

Going in to get 2 on the right side extracted in a few hours...hopefully it won't be too bad. 

Update: 
So the procedure itself was pretty pain free, local anesthesia and everything was numb. 

Now that the anesthesia is wearing off starting to feel some pain. Got some vicodin so I'll take some and hopefully they help. 

Not liking the being unable to eat solids for a few days because I hate losing weight  Any recommendations of stuff to eat? So far I'm thinking just yogurt, pudding, protein shakes for a few days.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

^^ Good luck! These stories aren't very settling, that's for sure. I've never had mine removed and never had any pain from them, but the top 2 are in real bad shape and are probably the cause of my teeth being severely crooked on the left side. Not looking forward to dental work of any kind. :afr


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

i had three of my wisdom teeth taken out and it was so not at all as bad as people make it out to be. the doc didnt put me on any drugs, he simply numbed my mouth. thats it. it was simple. of course i felt pressure as he was pulling the teeth out, but it wasn't bad at all. and he told me not to eat hard foods for a few days, but maybe day four, i was slowly getting back to normal foods :b


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

I got 4 removed at once. They gave me general anesthesia for the surgery and Vicodin for home usage. I never needed any of the Vicodin, as long as I had my blue icepack and ice cream. I healed in about a week.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I got a wisdom tooth taken out a while ago (would have been my third but the first in numerous years). My main concern was getting a dry socket, and it was at the back of my mind since I was in dire pain for a couple weeks. After a while the pain started to settle down, lots of painkillers during the course of that time helped though. I swear it hadn't been that bad the first time I got wisdom teeth taken out... *le sigh*


----------

